# Death by trash truck



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Happened right in my neighborhood yesterday afternoon.

Saw the Helos over my house yesterday and couldn't help notice the commotion.

It seems this poor fella jumped off the truck to receive a can and traffic was holding him up. As he made his way around the other side of the truck, the driver didn't see him and moved over to block access. 

It was a mighty gruesome seen as the truck ran his body over lengthwise including his head.

People standing around were literally in shock at the sight of it and rightfully so...I've seen this chit on liveleak, particularly in China or Russia and some of the results are horrific...this one fit the bill.

God bless and prayers to this working man...not even out of his 20's :sad:

http://www.delcotimes.com/general-news/20160323/garbage-truck-driver-killed-in-ridley-park


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

RIP...

bad things happen to good people everyday....

I'd love to have a permit to take out a 1dirt bag daily....:thumbsup:


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

Safety first.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

The ad at the bottom of my phone when I read this was for "roadkill t-shirts". That's bad ad placement.


----------



## Unger.const (Jun 3, 2012)

Similar thing happened here a few years ago. My wife runs the office for a garbage company. Driver got out to try to fix some error with the compactor ram. Was on top of the truck and half in the top. To sum up . He was half crushed. Died before anyone could help. Resident noticed the truck ideal for a while. Thought 15min was not usual stop. Then noticed the guy not moving on top. Called 911 but even if the guy had a chance what lever in the cab do you reverse to help out? 

None of the first responders knew either. So a supervisor had to go and start the truck and reverse the ram so corner could remove him. He was a great guy and is greatly missed.


----------



## GalaxyDraperies (Sep 2, 2016)

Yikes! This is why garbage men should work in pairs to keep an eye out for one another and for others.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

Death rate for garbage men is actually quite high.


----------

